# World Cup 2018



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey, so there's a World Cup on!

Will anyone else be watching? Did you catch the opening game? Who will Gareth Southgate's unstoppable England team beat in the final? Will people still watch in America without their team involved?

Let's catch football fever ... :victorious:


----------



## PiP (Jun 14, 2018)

My husband is already *glued* to the TV. And when he's not watching the football he is participating in the fantasy football challenge online. 

So which team is your money on?


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 14, 2018)

It's all the guys at work have been able to talk about recently, but unless it is on the tellys at work then no neither me or my other half like football that much but I'm sure I'll be kept aware of the score and how far England get. I'm dreading the drunken idots that will fill the streets.

Obviously supporting England if I liked it.


----------



## PiP (Jun 14, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> Obviously supporting England if I liked it.



I can't stand football. but i can't complain because while he is watching footie I am on WF ... so he can't complain. England won't win...

My money is on, Uruguay.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes Englaand has a very slim chance of winning but i have to be patriotic sometimes lol. I suppose I don't have that I'm hardly off wf unless I'm eating or working and the other half doesn't mind me being on here.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 14, 2018)

I fancy Brazil to complete a redemption story and atone for that 7-1 business last year.

Uruguay are an interesting dark horse, though.


----------



## PiP (Jun 14, 2018)

My knowledge of football is purely by osmosis rather than passion as husband talks about it non stop... even when he's asleep.

So we have England, Uruguay and Brazil... any more?


----------



## Sam (Jun 15, 2018)

I expect a good return from Spain after the last World Cup and Euro 2016 performances.


----------



## Darren White (Jun 15, 2018)

That opening match was BOOORRRIIIINNNNGGGG, but at least 5 goals, so that's something.

I would love Brazil to win, but I'm afraid it won't happen.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 15, 2018)

First thriller of the tournament today (Spain 3-3 Portugal). Nice to see a humble guy like Ronaldo finally getting his turn in the spotlight ... :tears_of_joy:


----------



## dither (Jun 16, 2018)

If I was having a bet I'd be siding with Germany.
Not really bothered who wins but it would be nice to see our lot win a few games.


----------



## Darren White (Jun 16, 2018)

Can't wait to see Belgium perform.


----------



## PiP (Jun 16, 2018)

Harper J. Cole said:


> Nice to see a humble guy like Ronaldo finally getting his turn in the spotlight ... :tears_of_joy:


 You are kidding  The Portuguese worship him. 

Bearing in mind we live in Portugal, hubby went to the local bar to cheer on Spain. I won't tell you want I called him... he would lynched.


----------



## Darren White (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes that was kiddin' PiP 
Your hubby is a fearless individual hahaha (and a wee bit .... dumb)


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 17, 2018)

Iceland were magnificent again yesterday, as they were 2 years ago - really, England did well to hold them to 2-1 that year. Germany losing now. A changing of the guard?


----------



## Darren White (Jun 17, 2018)

Iceland was fantastic, I enjoyed that match 
Poor Messi.

Mexico on 1 goal right now. Germany doesn't play very convincing...


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice win by the eventual champions England. It's tough when the opposition set out their stall to defend ](*,), but they stuck at it and found a way through. ositive:


----------



## Paul Atreides (Jun 25, 2018)

I am watching closely on his world cup, I closely follow my team Portugal and i'm glad that we are processing further towards the final. And it was amazing to see how good Iran and Morocco was in both sportsmanship and playing.


----------



## Thaumiel (Jun 26, 2018)

It's comin' 'ome, it's comin' 'ome, it's comin', football's comin' 'ome, etc.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 27, 2018)

This will be the first time England have progressed further in a World Cup than Germany since 1966 ... :-({|=


----------



## Thaumiel (Jul 3, 2018)

[video=youtube;va6nPu-1auE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va6nPu-1auE[/video]


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm not sure that I'll ever truly appreciate the multi-layered depth of those lyrics ... 

Bring on Sweden, I say.


----------



## Darren White (Jul 4, 2018)

Harper J. Cole said:


> This will be the first time England have progressed further in a World Cup than Germany since 1966 ... :-({|=


And even further


----------



## dither (Jul 7, 2018)

So what's the word for today then guys?

3-1 England.


----------



## Darren White (Jul 7, 2018)

England doesn't impress me, Belgium does


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 7, 2018)

Could be anything.  England slight favourites I imagine, but that doesn't mean much.

A very boring 1-0 to England with extra time needed.


----------



## dither (Jul 7, 2018)

Personally I see it being a low-scoring bore-draw. I hope I'm wrong. I have a few cans of cheapo gut-rot in the fridge and I'm looking forward to watching it.


----------



## dither (Jul 7, 2018)

So far I would agree DarWhi. Will be interesting to see how they go with the big boys if/when it happens.


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2018)

About to sing national anthem..all stand


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Darren White (Jul 7, 2018)

escorial said:


> Thanks


lol, the most boring game of the Cup just started


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2018)

Nearly spat me tea out an dropped me cucumber sandwich....


----------



## Darren White (Jul 7, 2018)

i take that back


----------



## PiP (Jul 7, 2018)

Why, have they scored?


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2018)

Half time Sherry folks....


----------



## PiP (Jul 7, 2018)

What's the score?


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2018)

God's team 1...meatballs 0


----------



## Darren White (Jul 7, 2018)

that, yes, plus it should've been 4-0


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2018)

Well it's a port n lemon...bottums up


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 7, 2018)

Next up is Croatia or Russia.  Wow!
We are a bit better than Russia, but home advantage is usually a big help, and Croatia are a bit better than us but beatable over one game.
Roll on Wednesday.


----------



## dither (Jul 7, 2018)

I reckon we could, at least , get to the final.


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 7, 2018)

Guessing England has won again then? I may watch their next match if they're in the semi's.


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2018)

Bob...most of the squad are Yorkshire born an bred..


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 7, 2018)

They probably are esc, but I don't understand football so I tend not to watch it.


----------



## dither (Jul 8, 2018)

Great stuff from the boys so far and good for them.

People are putting them down but all the team can do is win.

IF they reach the final, they'll meet one of the so called super powers and then,,,,, we shall see.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 8, 2018)

I rather like Croatia, it'll be a tough one. None of the players are old enough to remember the Italia '90 SF, which I find rather ages me ... :disturbed:


----------



## Darren White (Jul 8, 2018)

Haha, that was years before I was even born!


----------



## dither (Jul 8, 2018)

Harper J. Cole said:


> I rather like Croatia, it'll be a tough one. None of the players are old enough to remember the Italia '90 SF, which I find rather ages me ... :disturbed:



Lol, I was a school-kid.

Harper,
 based on their performances so far, we can DO this.

Win the final?
Well that's a different matter. That would be the real test but what the hell? Why not?


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 8, 2018)

Croatia have played the extra half an hour, which may help. Though they rested their first team in the final group game, so maybe not.

More penalties, maybe?


----------



## escorial (Jul 8, 2018)

Need to buy a string vest to watch the Croatia game...


----------



## escorial (Jul 11, 2018)

Sort out your nibbles an drinks..24 minutes to the national anthem


----------



## Darren White (Jul 11, 2018)

Just don't tell me it's coming home... It's in Russia!
_(And I am a fan of Croatia)_


----------



## escorial (Jul 11, 2018)

Well done peeps...enjoy the game


----------



## escorial (Jul 11, 2018)

Crap result but fair outcome...well done Croatia


----------



## bdcharles (Jul 11, 2018)

Croatia played hard. If football won't come home to England, I don't object to it going there #sirgareth


----------



## Thaumiel (Jul 11, 2018)

At least we get a revenge match against Belgium...


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 11, 2018)

Over the two hours, Croatia just about earned it.  We paid for not taking more advantage of our dominance in the first 45 minutes.
Congratulations to them.
Gutted.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 11, 2018)

Darren White said:


> *(And I am a fan of Croatia)*



You didn't include a content warning.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 11, 2018)

I've always dreamed of seeing England win the Third Place Playoff. Now that dream is but a step away from fruition. This is the big 'un, BRING ON BELGIUM! :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 11, 2018)

Harper J. Cole said:


> I've always dreamed of seeing England win the Third Place Playoff. Now that dream is but a step away from fruition. This is the big 'un, BRING ON BELGIUM! :topsy_turvy:



I thought, 'This guy can't be serious,' then I noticed the emoticon 

As you know, no-one gives a toss about the 3rd/4th place play off.

I hope Southgate selects his team so that everyone gets at least 45 minutes football as a thank you (switch 2nd/3rd choice goalkeepers at half time).  They deserve at least that much for going.  Keep Harry Kane on for the whole match to give him a chance of the golden boot.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 15, 2018)

I almost always have a feeling of anticlimax when a tournament's over, even when it's an exciting final like this one. A bit hard on Croatia; France couldn't have hit them with breakaway goals so easily if they hadn't been gifted the lead with a strange penalty decision.

Anyway, the final of Euro 2020 is at Wembley. I wonder how much tickets cost ...

HJC


----------

